# bulldog remote start



## dragonfly0564 (Mar 22, 2008)

does anybody know anything about bulldog remote starts. I have had problems with getting it to work the door looks and the remote will totally turn of for weeks at a time. :sigh:


----------



## theitdetails (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Autopage 2 ways that I've used. I don't know what the specs of your remote start is, or like even the product number. If you've installed it yourself, I'd suggest checking the connections, if you had someone install it, I'd have them check it. It might be a ground problem also. The brain could be going out. Is it a 2 way or just a standard remote like most car remotes are? I haven't messed with alarms a whole bunch but I will help if I can.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello Dragonfly!
And welcome to the forums!
I do know this, I have seen this unit being sold without a fuse inline on the main 12Volt wire. And I've seen the damage it did, so you know make sure there is one there. Also if you did the install I'd go to where you bought it and ask them if you could trade the main controller for another one as it sounds like your is bad. Only alternative is opening the unit up find the burnt traces on the board jumper them or "fix" them, as I have done this many times when doing a mobile install and no extra unit to help with. I would pop open the main PCB board and solider the blown traces on it(after fixing the reason why the traces blew).
Also a note: it is always BEST to have a shop install your remote stater as they will be there for you in troubled times. Also they will usually warranty any work they have done, witch always costs more but in the end after a few burnt up wires far out weighs the alternatives of fixing a melted dashboard...........


----------

